# Pharmacy Strike Alicante Region



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I found this in the local RTN today, and also heard our local pharmacist talking about it when I went in today.
The strike is indefinite. Let us hope it is resolved soon

Pharmacists on indefinite strike from Monday


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I found this in the local RTN today, and also heard our local pharmacist talking about it when I went in today.
> The strike is indefinite. Let us hope it is resolved soon
> 
> Pharmacists on indefinite strike from Monday


yes, they reckon that 2 out of 3 will be closed

it will be a pita for everyone, but not as much as for the pharmacists who haven't been paid 

hopefully this will be up to date with info as to which are open 

Farmacias de Guardia en la Comunidad Valenciana


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

They were on strike here in BCN when we arrived on Mon. Taxi driver had to turn round as they were blocking the road.
Agree with xabiachica - they've got to do something.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just seen on the news that the govt has offered to pay the farmacias back monthly

will this be the end of the strike?


& will the govt keep its word??

I'll look for an online report later when I have more time


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've just seen on the news that the govt has offered to pay the farmacias back monthly
> 
> will this be the end of the strike?
> 
> ...



The chemist that I pass every day (on the way to school so actually 8 times a day!) has been closed all week but I notice it's open today.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The chemist that I pass every day (on the way to school so actually 8 times a day!) has been closed all week but I notice it's open today.


it might be the emergency chemist today...

although there have been a couple around here which didn't strike


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry to be cold -hearted but look at it from the governments point of view. What reason have they got to pay off the farmácias that the autonomous regions should have been paying ?
If they don't pay the farmácias will stay shut, so the drug cost to the health services falls as no one can get any medicine.
Lack of medicines will result in deaths , so there's a saving on pensions.

The only way to ensure that they get paid , & what they should have done the moment that the payment time started being delayed years ago, is to refuse to dispense prescription medicines to all & every member of the autonomous regional government/ Health service including family, parents, brothers, sisters, children, cousins , etc; etc ; etc.
That would have/will soon clarify their minds.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The last I read on it said the government would only refund the cost of one in five prescriptions to the pharmacies....no wonder they are taking action.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes, they reckon that 2 out of 3 will be closed
> 
> it will be a pita for everyone, but not as much as for the pharmacists who haven't been paid
> 
> ...



thanks for that helpful link!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chica de cocentaina said:


> thanks for that helpful link!!


here's another one I just found

it gives which farmacias are providing a 'minimum service' - so not just the guardia ones

just click the green number square for the date

Farmacias Servicios Mínimos Provincia de Alicante | COFA





so that explains why my favourite farmacia was open one day when he wasn't 'guardia' - but not every day.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

the strike has now been called off, although there are doubts that the promises will be kept

Farmacias valencianas ceden ante la Generitat y desconvocan la huelga ? España ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de España en lainformacion.com


----------

